# The pump arrived



## Ellie Jones (Dec 24, 2010)

The pump arrived this morning, but no handset with it

So I phoned rouche the first chap explained that pump only as it's a replacement which I then explained my problem...

As the combo is an improvement on the spirit, my pda + software are now defuct, due to the compass softeware doesn't except the lower dose values the Combo spirit, which now means the software is useless so is the PDA that I paid almost ?200 to put the software on

I know that yes I can do the number crunching myself (do it quite frequently when I can't be bothered to carry around, bg meter and pda with me) 

He hadn't realised that this technical hitch exsisted, so wasn't sure what could be done, so took my details and phone number so that he could find somebody who could help better than himself to phone back...

This is actually my 3rd pump in 2 1/2 years of pumping, so not too amused at the moment...

And well call me doubting thomas, but I doubt being christmas eve I'm going to get a phone call today...  And the assumption apart from emergency support, nobody going to be available until wednesday...

I ain't going to be happy if I have to phone wednesday morning...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Ellie, I hope someone does call back and get things sorted out for you.


----------



## spiritfree (Dec 24, 2010)

When my spirit pump had a broken piston, it was replaced by a combo pump. I bought the handset myself, as my clinic is not paying for handsets. I must admit it is well worth the money, ?120, as it has helped me so much.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 24, 2010)

No phone call!!!  wasn't a surpise though

If the software was compatiable I wouldn't mind so much, but after spending out on a pda to work the software with, I sort of feel a bit cheated about it..

If I had been self funding I would be throwing a right wrobbly, as well 3 pumps in less than 3 years, not what one calls reliable!

Oh well I shall phone them again at 9am wednesday morning..


----------



## shiv (Dec 24, 2010)

Do you think you'll go with another company when your pump is up for renewal?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 24, 2010)

At the moment it's getting more likely...

The Combo does address the issue concerning the lack of very fine dose deliver as the spirit mim is 0.1 now it goes at low as 0.01 which is something which is going to be handy for me...

My first pump actually broke, this one is the detiroating rubber protection cause issues...  So not overly impressed at the moment...

And after paying out of my own pocket to buy a pda to get the best out of the spirit when all other pumps have the wizards built into the actual pump software itself only to find that they've upgraded the pump, which isn't compatiable with the pda software and to take advantage of the full capabilities I'm going to have to outlay even more money

Really doesn't lend it self to encourage me into staying with Accu-Chek both pumps and meters..  

Give credit where credit is due, I've never had any problems with delivery of supplies or actually getting a replacement pump when required but it's the whole package that counts..

I will see if I can get some photo's to show the damage on the pump, as I intend to show the photo's to clinic as well, so they can see what they are paying for..


----------



## bev (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Ellie,
I do hope this technical problem can be sorted out for you.Bev


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 29, 2010)

well no phone call this morning, so at 10.30am I phoned them spoke to a different person who ran through my invoice details  said she would have to put it through the techincal department, so would contact them get them to phone me back!

Err no return phone call as yet!

Before when they've needed to phone me back, they've done so within the hour, with the exception of Christmas Eve, which even though irratating could with a dash of Christmas spirit be forgiven..

But now nope, 2 phone calls to them, 2 promises that return phone calls would be made...  I ain't no happy bunny at all at the moment!

Do people really think that diabetics have no life, so can hang around indoors waiting for somebody to phone all day!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 31, 2010)

Saga continues!

Several phone calls over the last two days (nope they didn't phone back wednesday I had to phone them) I've contacted my clinic who said no they won't fund the handset for me!

I've spoken several times to Roche, and they contacted their rep for my area (who's on hols) says she is going to contact my clinic to see if she can persuade them to fund it for me (won't be holding my breath on that score)

What happens after this I don't know..

If I have to fund it, I shall't be happy and a complaint will go to their managing director explaining how I feel not about their products realiablity, and customer care and no I won't be having another product of them..

I shall go to another company who's pumps are more advanced than their's, includes all the wizard/software on the actual pump etc, and the consumer isn't faced with hidden charges to maxiumize the pump..

The Comnbo isn't designed to work with the Compass software, this software will be discontinued once all support for the spirit is removed!  So it does not communicate with this software at all, but what makes matters worse has there isn't a manual function on the software to manually enter the pumps data, it becomes a totally useless bit of kit as I can't even use it for the basics...


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 1, 2011)

Heres hoping everything works out for you Ellie


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2011)

What a total nightmare for you Ellie hope something is sorted out and you do not have to be out of pocket for it x Good luck


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2011)

Ellie hows it going any phone calls ?


----------



## bev (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Ellie,
Like Steph said - any news yet.Bev


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 4, 2011)

Nope not a dicky bird!

I was told on Thursday that they would phone today to let me know what was happening!  Which I assume will be sometime this afternoon..

But at what point do I say, they going to the same have the other promises of phoning back...  And phone them?

But not looking forward to it, as customer services already made enough comments,  last Thursday suggesting perphaps I need to do some carb counting training! all suggesting that my expectations that I am able to use this new pump with similar software that was available to me with my old pump at no extra cost to myself is being out of order!

Err don't think so...


----------



## bev (Jan 4, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> Nope not a dicky bird!
> 
> I was told on Thursday that they would phone today to let me know what was happening!  Which I assume will be sometime this afternoon..
> 
> ...



Hi Ellie,
I think I would just ring now and ask for the Customer Services Manager, it has gone on long enough and to suggest that you learn to carb count is insulting.Bev


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 4, 2011)

After phoning them I probably more flamming than I was before!

Apparently it's taken all day to and me phoning them to find out the Rep didn't return to work as she now poorly but will contact my clinic first thing tomorrow...

Wonder what tomorrow's excuse going to be?

Oh I did mention that my nano is now not working probably as when I went to upload my BG readings, the Ir just gives the FO9 code to me I really know want to right the letters of the code out in full..  But family site and all that hehe

I'm seeing my nurse tomorrow, so if they don't phone back perhaps she be able to put her head around my consultants door to find out if they phoned and was he persuaded!  Before I ask for a new nano, it's not the case of principle but I can't afford one!


----------



## bev (Jan 4, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> After phoning them I probably more flamming than I was before!
> 
> Apparently it's taken all day to and me phoning them to find out the Rep didn't return to work as she now poorly but will contact my clinic first thing tomorrow...
> 
> ...



Hi Ellie,
It's turning into a saga isnt it.When we have had problems with the nano - I just ring them up and ask for another one - once you are registered with them you should be getting them free.Bev


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 4, 2011)

I decided that not to ask for a new one to be sent, as I'm in clinic tomorrow so should be able to get one of them so quicker than waiting for one to come through the post...

I haven't sent my old pump back as I've only just recived the returns envelope, so taking my old pump into clinic to show them...

And well if they aren't forth coming with a handset, I will go back to my old ultrasmart meter, which has served me very well in the past indeed...  All the time I was using the ultrasmart I only had to replace it once...   Mind you the breaking of it was totally my own fault, has shoved the meter in the side pocket of my car, didn't realise it had actually fallen out going under the car, and I ran over it LOL...

At this stage I couldn't tollerate the thought of Roch generating more profit out of me than that I can't absolutly avoid..


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 10, 2011)

Some good news..

My handset should be here tomorrow


Not sure who actually ended up paying for it, but it wasn't me!  I know when I spoke to the Rep of Thursday, she was saying it had gone quite a way up the chain of commande on Roche side....

Not allowed to use it until I've had some training


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> Some good news..
> 
> My handset should be here tomorrow
> 
> ...



Great news - shame you've had to go through all that palaver to get it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 10, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> Some good news..
> 
> My handset should be here tomorrow
> 
> ...



Lol, Ellie,
I bet it went a long way up as well. There's a matter of pump reps etc reading forums. So any bad publicity is not good.
So homework if you so choose once your handset has arrived is to go around all the forums and tell everyone you now have a handset and how great Roche are ............eventually


----------



## tracey w (Jan 11, 2011)

Thats great Ellie. Sure you will love it. when is the training?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 11, 2011)

Not sure when training will take place has the rep was talking to my pump nurse to see if I needed traing with both or them, or whether the rep will be able to train me with out my pump nurse..

As yet I haven't got my meter it should be coming today (told Monday or Tuesday) getting a bit worried as normally if anything comes from Roche it tends to be delivered in the morning..  Saying that most things I order tend to be delivered in the morning...  

So starting to ponder!

I'll be flaming if it doesn't arrive today, as I've got to go out at some point on errands...


----------

